# Little advice from the fellas, Help with the fisher woman.



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

My fiancé is begging for her own heaver this year, been content using back ups but now she wants her own. She met Tommy last year and is convinced a CPS is the only way to go. I love the CPS rods as well so have no problem with this request. MY question is which rod?? She is not that tall or that strong so im leaning more towards the 12' 3-7 which she liked the way it felt. That seems a little underweight for the fall drum season, we usually just throw 6-7 oz (if we need 8's she can borrow a rod). How will this rod stand up against drum, not pups but the ones we all love to hunt in the fall? I know this would make a sick pup rod so she could get double duty. Or should we bump up and go with the 4-8. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Great choice


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Susan uses the 12' 3-7 and the new 12'8" 4-8oz spinners and loves them


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

i caught a 50 this past fall on the 3 to 7 throwin 8s and a cob head just had to use the waves to plop him over the wash..... fish ws landed in less then 10 minutes


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks guys, bronzbck I was hoping you would chime in. I think we might be leaning a bit more to the 3-7, might be able to load it easier. went back through this and saw a few pics of drum being landed on it so it so apparently it can handle them and it will make her a fine little pup rod as well. Bronzbck if you don't mind me asking if Susan could only have one of those rods for pups and spiking at night 6andbait for drum which would she use? My fiancé does not throw that hard but is working on it. Thanks again guys.

EDIT: just saw what you posted Hooked Up that answers that question for me. Thanks


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

She says after fishing for a long time she prefers the 12' because it is lighter. Both are different style blanks the 12'8" is parabolic easier to load.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Both are great and would do the job but they are quite different in design and action. 

The 12' 3-7 is thinner through the butt and midsection, has a tip over butt joint and has a slightly thicker tip. This give a true parabolic action and makes the rod a pleasure to cast and to hold for those not spiking. This was one of my original designs and has proven to be very good and has put a lot of drum on the beach.

The 12'8" 4-8 has a slightly thicker (22mm) parallel butt with a butt over tip joint and a faster, thinner tip. While still somewhat parabolic, it has a faster action than the 12' model. It is a little heavier and has a lot more power in the butt and midsection. If the caster has the technique and or power, the 12'8" will cast farther than the 12' and has more backbone for bigger fish. It is a bit more rod.

For those that know my brother Charlie (big brother). Charlie is 69 and a few years past his best days as a caster since he had his left shoulder replaced (yep, ball and socket). He really liked the 12' 3-7 as his "old dude" heaver because it is so easy to throw. This past fall I put him on the 12'8" 4-8 and his response was "WOW". His distance picked up significantly and he was able to land a drum or two on it. He says it is almost as easy to cast AND it throws farther. 

I landed a nice 40" drum on it in November and it did fine.

Bottom line, either will do the job. Try them both if she can... 

Tommy


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Coop if you come down we have one of each in casting and one of each in spinning she can throw. I didn't relize the 12' is parabolic too. She can make up her mind and I can pick you up what she decides on.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

BB,

Yea the 12' 3-7 is very parabolic. With the stiffer tip and thinner and less powerful butt, it really bends into much more of a "C" shape than the "J" shape a faster action rod would bend to under load.

Cooper, take BB up on the offer to cast them both. It really is the best way to figure out what will work best for her. If you see me on the beach, I'll gladly let her try them out as well.

Tommy


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow guys thank you for all the responses. She is very excited. Bronz, we will be down in two weeks hitting the sand on weds the 15th. staying at the outer banks motel. black older Tahoe. running around 49 and 44. just a couple of us "kids" coming down. Would love to take you up on the offer but she is kinda shy in these situation and might back out. ill see if I can talk her into it. really really appreciate the offers and all the help. if the funds are good enough we might end up with both cause I always could use a new toy as well. Does anyone know who has any in stock right now? Ryans or frisco? thanks again guys. Ill keep my eye out for everyone.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

The 12'8" 4 to 8 is very easy to fish with, for anyone with shoulder or arm problems, it will allow you to get back on the point and fish with those young'ins in their fifties. Pair it up with an Akios 757SCM and I can't think of anything you cannot put on the beach. I don't know diddly-squat about spinning reels.
charlie


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

big brother said:


> The 12'8" 4 to 8 is very easy to fish with, for anyone with shoulder or arm problems, it will allow you to get back on the point and fish with those young'ins in their fifties. Pair it up with an Akios 757SCM and I can't think of anything you cannot put on the beach. I don't know diddly-squat about spinning reels.
> charlie


I agree an easy rod to throw but I would pair it with a Akios 656, but she uses a spinner and so does Susan. I think she has a 460 Penn on it or a step up. As mentioned above I will let anyone throw any of the Cast Pro rods I have. I have just about all of them plus a few prototypes.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Take up BB on his offer.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

RocknReds said:


> Take up BB on his offer.


If we can make it work out with timing, would love to. BB has been very helpful as you all have. She is now reminding me that she held the 3-7 and really liked it but...wait for it... ITS ME who keeps bringing up the 4-8.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

just wanted to check back in and say thanks for all the suggestions by all and especially Bronzbck1 and Tommy for reaching out. ended up with the 12 3-7 and she absolutely loves it. She wasnt able to get a drum with it but she whooped a sand tiger that went over 7' so she has all the confidence in the world that it will be her drum rod. Threw lighter stuff during the day then swapped reels and went right to throwing heavier at night, very versatile. she had been throwing some decent rods but they are a touch heavier and a bit thicker, the thinner body and lighter weight of the CPS I think really helped her. all in all Im am so pleased and she is already counting down till the end of may. Thank you all again Great Great rod!


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Glad it worked out with a good Rod. She will be stepping up to that 12'8" before you know it. That was a nice fish. I'm glad I didn't catch it ha ha I've had my share of those


----------

